# Mirrored Bands of Banded Ivory Segments!!!



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

So for my first pen of 2012 I present the mirrored bands of banded ivory.  Not an overly difficult concept, but rather elegant when finished.  I will say that the most difficult part of this pen is turning two different materials of different density.  The banded Ivory wanted to strip off much quicker than the aluminum so I had to take my time and try to level it out with different tools.  While it looks like a smooth transition you can feel a little lift on each of the accents which gives a nice feel to the pen.  Oh yeah...finals were turned as well:biggrin:  Hope everyone enjoys












*Some of the work...Aluminum ribbons...very odd :biggrin:*






*As always you can see larger images on either my IAP Gallery or my Flickr site which are both linked below!

Happy New Year!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 1dweeb (Jan 1, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2012)

Very smart!!!:good:


----------



## Whaler (Jan 1, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys!  Not exactly to the standard of my other segmented pen, but I think it has a silent beauty about it.


----------



## StephenM (Jan 1, 2012)

So you drilled each piece individually and then came back and glued the tube and everything together at the same time?

Looks very nice!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

StephenM said:


> *So you drilled each piece individually and then came back and glued the tube and everything together at the same time?*
> 
> Looks very nice!


 
After working with the thicker aluminum on the knife concept pens I knew this would heat up and run the risk of the CA failing on me.  With that in mind I made sure to square everything for a perfect fit and then drill it out...test the fit a second time, make my mark on the inside of the first segment and glue.  From there I started adding my segments...

Hope that helps.


----------



## eldee (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a good looking pen! What speed do you turn your "mixed material" blanks at, and What tool works best for you? Have you tried epoxy in place of CA?
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

eldee said:


> That's a good looking pen! What speed do you turn your "mixed material" blanks at, and What tool works best for you? Have you tried epoxy in place of CA?
> Keep 'em coming.


 
I ordered some epoxy the other day and it should be here in a day or two since I refused to pay the price WC wanted.  To answer the other questions...I run my lathe full out when turning aluminum like this.  The slower speeds run the risk of the tool catching...or at least that's the way I look at it I also use my gouge for the bulk of the work since the skew doesn't really seem to do much with thick aluminum like this.  I end up finishing things off with the skew, but the bulk is the gouge...

Good luck


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 1, 2012)

Sharp looking pen Tim. What little segmenting I've done, I do it similar. Its a good start to a new year.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Martin!  I normally do segmenting directly as a blank and then drill, but this aluminum is so thick it really gives me problems generating and holding heat.  This was the way to do it.  I might do one more of these in a black just for good measure, but I have another pen I'm working on that's a priority.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 1, 2012)

Remember the picture of the Mont Blanc pen in the box? Well that had given me the idea of casting thick aluminum in jet black PR. I tried it and the aluminum did not stick to the PR worth a darn so I didn't get back to trying it another way.  Its good to see just how it would turn out and yours turned out perfect. I love the shine you have on the aluminum. Now I am going to have another try at it .:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 1, 2012)

Now you're talking. Nice clean segments. Pretty pen!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:


> Remember the picture of the Mont Blanc pen in the box? Well that had given me the idea of casting thick aluminum in jet black PR. I tried it and the aluminum did not stick to the PR worth a darn so I didn't get back to trying it another way. Its good to see just how it would turn out and yours turned out perfect. I love the shine you have on the aluminum. Now I am going to have another try at it .:biggrin:


 
Yeah, I had been waiting to see yours, but it never came so I figured I would jump on it.  It's not quite as cool as the MB, but it is a start.  Funny thing about the shine...you can work through the pads and it's still dull, but you put that plastic polish on and it shines up like a mirror.  I tried it on the Knife concept pen and it polished both the finish and the aluminum...couldn't get past that so I put it back to a satin finish.:biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Now you're talking. Nice clean segments. Pretty pen!


 
Thanks Chuck,

I want to try an all aluminum one like you did, but all I have is that 1/8th inch stuff so I might segment in some brass sheets and rods to add size and then hope for the best.  I think I'll have to use epoxy for that though due to the heat issue when drilling.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks elegant.


----------



## kenspens (Jan 1, 2012)

nice looking pen tim lovr the mix of thick aluminum and ivory
anyone would be proud to own it!!!!

ken brown
kens exotic pen artistry


----------



## alphageek (Jan 1, 2012)

Very classy Tim.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks again guys...I just need to find something different to do design wise and this was just kind of out there as something to do until I get around to the other ones.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 1, 2012)

Very elegant pen.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it! Simple and elegant.


----------



## Focushere (Jan 2, 2012)

(I ordered some epoxy the other day and it should be here in a day or two since I refused to pay the price WC wanted.)

For those of you that use epoxy....Home Depot sells it in 4oz bottles for about 15.00 dollars. That's 8 oz. for the two. Loctite  is the brand.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Focushere said:


> (I ordered some epoxy the other day and it should be here in a day or two since I refused to pay the price WC wanted.)
> 
> For those of you that use epoxy....*Home Depot sells it in 4oz bottles for about 15.00 dollars*. That's 8 oz. for the two. Loctite is the brand.


 
Having never used epoxy I wasn't sure what I was looking for, but all the epoxy I saw at The Home Depot said Amber Yellow and I wanted to find something that dried clear.  I ended up picking up the System Three 5 Minute Epoxy, 1/2 Pint that has a Part A and a Part B.  I wasn't sure if this was any different than the System Three T88 Epoxy...?  Either way, it should be here today.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great Tim! Seeing just the one half wasn't enough for me. I think a black one would look amazing too! Go for it!


----------



## Mike D (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim what grade aluminium are you using? I wonder if you've tried 2011 T3 aluminium since it's the softest of the aluminum alloys and should be easier on the turning and drilling tools.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 2, 2012)

Well that is a very elegant looking pen.  I was going to ask about predrilling but that question has already been asked and answered.  Do you believe the the epoxy will hold it secure enough to drill after glue up.  I also disagree as to the same standard as your other segmented pieces, I find that straight lines are harder than scallops thus more difficult.

Phil


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mike D said:


> Tim what grade aluminium are you using? I wonder if you've tried 2011 T3 aluminium since it's the softest of the aluminum alloys and should be easier on the turning and drilling tools.


 
Not sure really...just picked it out of the bin at Home Depot and it said 1/8th inch 1 x 36 Aluminum.  It's what I have so I guess it's what I'll use:biggrin:



Brooks803 said:


> Looks great Tim! Seeing just the one half wasn't enough for me. I think a black one would look amazing too! Go for it!


 
Jonathon,...yeah I think the black would look sharp as well with an extra band or two of aluminum on each barrel with smaller segments of material.  You know I'm just working up to an all aluminum pen :biggrin:


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Tim for this elegant concept pen. It gives us an opportunity to use other materials that we would not ordinary use. The concept is simple and once we master it then the next sept up the evolution ladder is much easier. I think a black pen would be just great with the alum bands.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## redwd707 (Jan 2, 2012)

Super sick pen, Tim! I think 3 bands per barrel is perfect but thats just me. You always seem to take it to another level. It does deserve an upgraded nib tho. Throw a Bock on there! I take it you replaced the bottom accent piece as well?


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 2, 2012)

redwd707 said:


> Super sick pen, Tim! I think 3 bands per barrel is perfect but thats just me. You always seem to take it to another level. It does deserve an upgraded nib tho. Throw a Bock on there! I take it you replaced the bottom accent piece as well?


 
Yeah John, I turned both of the end caps with the banded ivory.  I've replaced all accents in the past on the Majestic, but it's a real pain so the finals are good enough.  I also plan to buy some of the #6 Bocks to upgrade ALL of my fountain pens.  I don't use them, but it would be nice to have them on the pen if I ever sell them or give them away.  I see Bock has a new ink flow design on the new nibs...


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## daveeisler (Jan 2, 2012)

Tim, I'm late to the party, it is great looking, question, do you sand at any point and if so, how did you avoid staing the ivory with aluminum dust,
Thanks Dave


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 2, 2012)

jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


 
What...wait a second Well, okay then...That's pretty cool!



daveeisler said:


> Tim, I'm late to the party, it is great looking, question, do you sand at any point and if so, how did you avoid staing the ivory with aluminum dust,
> Thanks Dave


 
Oddly enough I did this like I did everything else.  started the sanding at 400 then 600 grit before running through the pads and while the aluminum dust was present it came right off when I started to wet sand.  By the 12000 pad I was still getting the black slurry and the aluminum was rather dull, but when I used the plastic polish it removed the minor residue and polished the bands like mirrors...go figure.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 2, 2012)

See...  Told you that you deserve front page with your creation!!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 2, 2012)

alphageek said:


> See... Told you that you deserve front page with your creation!!


 
:biggrin: Ha - ha

Yeah, my decoder ring made it in the mail today and it said "Be sure to drink your ovaltine."

All joking aside, it's a pretty cool feeling, but there are others more deserving on the forum I'm sure.

Thanks


----------



## boxerman (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats on the front page.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Craig!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would like to thank Ed and Dawn for making this possible along with Home Depot for the pain in the butt thick aluminum, ha ha ha.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats Tim.  It's an honor well deserved.


----------



## scotirish (Jan 3, 2012)

*That is one extraordinarily nice pen.  I like it a lot. :beauty::beauty:
Ron*


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 3, 2012)

Good looking pen. And congrats on the front page


----------



## AnachitlPut (Jan 3, 2012)

what kit is that?


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 3, 2012)

sumterdad said:


> Good looking pen. And congrats on the front page


 
Thanks for that...kind of cool, but my ego can't take it so I try not to look directly at it :biggrin:



Luke Putman said:


> what kit is that?


 
The full sized majestic rhodium and blk ti


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tim,
  Congrats on the pen and the home page photo.  You have set the bar high for us to follow.  New to turning, I am amazed at the level of talent found on this site.  You Sir, with the scallops, knife concept, and now this; truly amazing!!  Thank you for sharing your talent and giving incite to your processes.  If I may, I heard talk about a black pen to match.  Wouldn't it be really cool to completely reverse the scheme with black and brass with corresponding hardware?  Just an idea, but I'm sure you will do it justice no matter how you do it.  Congrats again on your success shipmate!!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 3, 2012)

reiddog1 said:


> Tim,
> Congrats on the pen and the home page photo. You have set the bar high for us to follow. New to turning, I am amazed at the level of talent found on this site. You Sir, with the scallops, knife concept, and now this; truly amazing!! Thank you for sharing your talent and giving incite to your processes. If I may, I heard talk about a black pen to match. Wouldn't it be really cool to completely reverse the scheme with *black and brass with corresponding hardware*? Just an idea, but I'm sure you will do it justice no matter how you do it. Congrats again on your success shipmate!!


 
Finding brass this thick locally would pose a problem, but it sure would look good!  I'll have to look into it to see what I can find around here or online.  It has crossed my mind, but for now I'll use up the stock of aluminum I have to see what else I can do:biggrin:  Thanks for the feedback...who know's it may be sooner than later if I can find it.


----------



## EarlD (Jan 3, 2012)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations on the front page!!!  Very well deserved.  Wonderful work.

Earl


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Earl


----------



## drgoretex (Jan 4, 2012)

Gorgeous pen!  You are convincing me to try some aluminum accents - you sure have made some incredible pens with that technique!

Ken

PS - And congrats on front page!  Well deserved.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 4, 2012)

Very Elegant!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks again everyone for the feedback! Just hope I can come up with another winner one of these days :biggrin:


----------



## nappy155 (Feb 1, 2012)

very nice....i've been experimenting with pewter


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 1, 2012)

nappy155 said:


> very nice....i've been experimenting with pewter



How's that working for you? I imagine that might look nice as well, but how heavy and messy is that?


----------



## toyotaman (Feb 6, 2012)

That is one beautiful pen. I love the bands. It looks like a million bucks.,well, at least a thousand or so anyway. Great job.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Didn't sell for quite that much, but thank you!


----------

